# Muscle Recovery



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

My elite athletes have branded me “the recovery specialist” since my main focus lies in helping athletes perform the maximum amount of training with the minimum amount of rest while avoiding or minimizing over training.I’ve been fascinated with recovery for the last few years. However, recently I have spent considerable time designing detailed research protocols [...]

*Read More...*


----------

